# Decaf espresso beans - ?



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I just picked up a bag of Origin Coffee El Salvador beans which have apparently been processed using the CO2 method; they were roasted on 11 April so should hopefully be pretty prime and I look forward to experimenting with them tonight.

My question here is do I deal with these any differently in terms of grind and extraction or is it exactly the same as normal beans? I'm very curious to see what the result is, I'm hoping it's a tasty shot with a nice crema which would then be a bit of a revelation as I could drink coffee in the evenings again.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## macdaddymac (Apr 15, 2015)

Never tried them myself but would be interested in the results


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive tried a few decaf, as a general rules I've found that have to grind finer as the shots gush out.

However Avenues Decaf was in the standard grinding range. It was also the best decaf I've tried. I've not tried Origins though.


----------



## macdaddymac (Apr 15, 2015)

How is the taste? Much difference

Thanks

Mac


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

macdaddymac said:


> How is the taste? Much difference
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mac


Avenue Coffee decaf tasted like a quite nice roast. You wouldn't rave about it if it wasn't decaf, but it was quite nice.

Choc and nuts.


----------



## macdaddymac (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks I appreciate the response


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ok so here's the results. I had to do a slight adjust to grind slightly finer initially but actually eventually found it extracted best on same grind but with higher dose - I guess the lack of oils reduces the volume so I went with 19g instead of 16g.

The straight shot tasted a bit chemically so I checked all variables and pulledvsome more but ultimately never quite got rid of it. I eventually steamed some milk and made a couple of lovely creamy lattes which both my wife and I agreed were very nice; personally I could still tell that somewhere in there it had been processed but ultimately it was really nice to be able to have a coffee in the evening. I might experiment with some other decaf beans, perhaps also trying some that are processed using the Swiss water method instead of CO2.

Off for a real one now, I imagine it will taste extra good this morning.


----------

